# Oceanics 2022



## David Zemdegs (Dec 17, 2022)

Smashing first 3x3 round from Feliks given the competition he had.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## J41 (Dec 17, 2022)

Thanks for posting this. Hope you're enjoying the comp so far!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 18, 2022)

1:16.54 6x6 single for Feliks - Ocr


----------

